# Best minerals



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

What is the best brand of mineral for goats? 
I have manna pro, but it’s very expensive for such a little bag. I was going to get Purina Goat mineral, but my tractor supplies doesn’t have it in stock, and amazon wants $40 for a 25lb bag which I think is a bit expensive. A another option I was going to get was Wind and Rain cattle mineral, but they only come in 50lb bags and I don’t want to get that much and spend the money, for my goats to not like it. What’s you guys opinion? And brands of mineral your goats like. Thanks


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Also want a mineral with good copper and zinc levels


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

I use Crafts-min minerals. It’s a 50lbs bag for $45 but I think they deliver. My goats love it.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Do you have a picture of what all in it? If not that's fine


MissMiniNubian said:


> I use Crafts-min minerals. It's a 50lbs bag for $45 but I think they deliver. My goats love it.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> Do you have a picture of what all in it? If not that's fine


https://grassfarmersupplycompany.grazecart.com/store/product/crafts-min
Here you go.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

I also use Redmond rock salt


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

MissMiniNubian said:


> https://grassfarmersupplycompany.grazecart.com/store/product/crafts-min
> Here you go.


Thanks so much.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> Thanks so much.


You're welcome!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I use Sweetlix Meat Maker goat minerals and I know a lot of people like them. Other brands that are well liked are Purina Goat minerals, Purina Wind and Rain Cattle mineral, and Cargil Onyx. If I were you I would try to buy minerals in a 50lb. bag. That's going to save you a lot, and I think it's unlikely that they wouldn't eat it once they figure out what it is.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I use Sweetlix Meat Maker goat minerals and I know a lot of people like them. Other brands that are well liked are Purina Goat minerals, Purina Wind and Rain Cattle mineral, and Cargil Onyx.


:up:

We use purina goat mineral.

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 could probably help you pick which mineral is best for your goats


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone, thanks for the help


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I switched over to Purina Wind & Rain last year and they love it -- when it is fresh!
No one here will eat any brand of minerals that's been out for more than a day or so.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Is this the one?


alwaystj9 said:


> I switched over to Purina Wind & Rain last year and they love it -- when it is fresh!
> No one here will eat any brand of minerals that's been out for more than a day or so.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yup, and TSC almost always has it in stock. I tried the Manna Pro but this is better and they like it a lot more.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Ok I think I’m going to get the wind and rain mineral 

Thanks


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

It makes the white goats look like they have lipstick on right after they eat it.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> It makes the white goats look like they have lipstick on right after they eat it.


My weather Romeo is going to look so cute with lipstick on


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

By the way, your profile picture is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> By the way, your profile picture is absolutely adorable.


Thank you


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> By the way, your profile picture is absolutely adorable.


I found the picture o


MellonFriend said:


> By the way, your profile picture is absolutely adorable.


i found the picture on Pinterest, and thought it was so cute, I cannot wait to have baby goats next year, then I can get my own baby goat picture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweetlix meat maker.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Sweetlix meat maker.


Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have used a lot of mineral over the years and our does will only eat the Purina loose minerals. I'm hoping to get a bag of the DuraFerm Goat Concept-Aid minerals to try. I have heard it is expensive compared to other brands, but that it is really good. So I am hoping I can possibly find a dealer near us when I am ready to get more mineral. Last year I called around and couldn't find it, and when I did find one they mentioned $75? It is a 50lb. bag. I chatted with a rep on their FB page last summer and they said it is targeted for breeding animals but is good for all ages. So this is one I am definitely interested in.

DuraFerm® Goat Concept•Aid® - 50 lb. bag - DuraFerm


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> We have used a lot of mineral over the years and our does will only eat the Purina loose minerals. I'm hoping to get a bag of the DuraFerm Goat Concept-Aid minerals to try. I have heard it is expensive compared to other brands, but that it is really good. So I am hoping I can possibly find a dealer near us when I am ready to get more mineral. Last year I called around and couldn't find it, and when I did find one they mentioned $75? It is a 50lb. bag. I chatted with a rep on their FB page last summer and they said it is targeted for breeding animals but is good for all ages. So this is one I am definitely interested in.
> 
> DuraFerm® Goat Concept•Aid® - 50 lb. bag - DuraFerm


Thanks, but sounds a little bit $$ for me


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> I switched over to Purina Wind & Rain last year and they love it -- when it is fresh!
> No one here will eat any brand of minerals that's been out for more than a day or so.


I have another question about this mineral, do you put it out free choice? Or since it's for cattle and has a higher level of everything , do you only give them a little bit, or is it fine if they eat a lot ? Thanks a bunch


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Free choice.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I do free choice and they take spells. Sometimes it seems they suck it down as fast as I put it out, sometimes I am following them around with a slightly sunbleached handful, "Come here little goatie...don't you want some delicious minerals..."


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Free choice.


Thanks


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The cattle minerals are not made for goats and in my area it’s not enough copper alone but too much to bolus too. The concentrations are high for goats. 

We’ve had good luck with sweetlix and purina


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

But certain cattle minerals work just fine for goats. I used Cargill Right Now Onyx cattle mineral for years for my goats and it worked great. Unfortunately no one within 75 miles carries it anymore.


----------



## Blessed Boer's (Nov 8, 2019)

I use the purina wind and rain and my goats love it.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> But certain cattle minerals work just fine for goats. I used Cargill Right Now Onyx cattle mineral for years for my goats and it worked great. Unfortunately no one within 75 miles carries it anymore.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Hi there!

It depends on what you have available to you and where you are located.

Sweetlix is a really good mineral. Dura Ferm concept aid is close behind.

If you live in TN or KY, the best mineral I have ever seen is Co-op Supreme Goat Mineral.

I think Cargill's Onyx is okay but I would probably still choose sweetlix. That or Purina Goat Mineral.

I don't love Purina's Cattle Mineral/Wind & Rain, nor do I love Manna Pro - but I would choose MP over Purina Cattle.

MP has high quality minerals in the ingredients, just not enough of them!!

What's important is that you know why a mineral is a good mineral - brand doesn't matter, learn how to read a GA and ingredients list label:

https://thegivinggoat.home.blog/2020/11/30/goat-minerals-101/


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> If you live in TN or KY, the best mineral I have ever seen is Co-op Supreme Goat Mineral.


For future people on this thread, I'm in NC and I can get this mineral. It's the mineral I use for my does.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> It depends on what you have available to you and where you are located.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I also use Sweetlix Meat Maker for my does. I give Manna Pro to the boys because it has extra ammonium chloride but they get Sweetlix every once in awhile and they prefer that. It's not super cheap and I had a hard time finding someone to order it locally but I finally did. Before that I was buying it on Jeffers and spending $18 on shipping which was absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I use Sweetlix but paying 24 dollars for the minerals and 26 dollars for shipping is a bit much. I may switch to Purina goat minerals.


----------

